# Solana I 34g



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I've been away from the hobby for a couple of years but now i decided to jump back in and I bought a Solana tank from a local reefer. Before the tang police shows up...im gonna say that he came with the tank when i bought it, and i have found a buyer who will come pick it in the next couple of days.

Solana Tank 
Tunze DOC 9002 Skimmer
Current USA 250W MH Phoenix 14k
DIY ATO, Reef Keeper Lite, Pinpoint Salinity Monitor
Flow - Tunze 6045 and Koralia 1 (425gph) 
Pair of clowns, RBTA, yellow tang (selling him soon), Acros, monti cap and Yellow clown goby

Here are some pics... :happy:














































and finally a fts lol


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice display, the acros will look good when they are larger for sure.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

disman_ca said:


> Nice display, the acros will look good when they are larger for sure.


thanks


----------

